# Sunday, 4th November



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Alright ... It is about that time again ...

Remember : Spring Forward, Fall Back. Clocks go forward in the Spring and back in the Fall.

Smoke Alarms
Before you do anything use this opportunity twice a year to check your smoke alarm batteries. Having a smoke alarm in your house is all very good but if your batteries are flat then it isn't going to help to save your life in a fire.

(Sigh) Come on folks ... even if you do not need to change the clock ... change the batteries and give it a good dusting.










Alright ... carry on


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Give 'em a good dusting? Naw, they won't match the rest of the place.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Good one, Fuzziebutt!
Same at my place !!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

is that when the clocks go back ? we put them back last weekend here.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

The time changes kick my a$$ every time!! I just get my body clock settled when the next one rolls around!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

This time change messes me up. I'm hungry but don't want to eat. It's an odd thing.


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Ours changed a week last Saturday night (well Sunday 0100). I thought they changed the same time everywhere lol 

X


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Where do you live?


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Uk  still not used to the time change!

X


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

The times on this forum still haven't changed by the way, I'm actually posting this at 22.37 not 23.37 

X


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i dont know why they even bother to change them.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

rob said:


> i dont know why they even bother to change them.


Here in the states the time that we changed them was altered by President Bush. It was to stimulate the economy believe it or not. Studies have shown that if people get off work in the dark they are more likely to go shopping instead of home.

I'm not joking, this is our tax dollars at work.


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow...(!)

Well I think everyone else in the world still does it at the original time  so for a couple of weeks we're an hour closer/further away to/from you!

Did he change spring clocks too? 

X


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

EmmaJB said:


> Did he change spring clocks too?
> 
> X


YUP!! I remember when it happened because I still had satellite tv. My VCR was programmed to change the time automatically and it would change the time, but it wasn't time yet, so that was fun.

Also the computers we had back then would change time automatically, but after the change they were screwed up too.


----------



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

The last reply seems to have cut off. I was saying she looks at the babies after scratching like she waiting for them to do as she does. They are all
doing great. I'm wandering his to re introduce Girty back to the flock after she is ready to come out. I don't want he to get torn up. I might build her a house if her own.


----------

